# Black testicles



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, 
wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose, 
still heavily sedated from a difficult four hour surgical procedure 
A young student nurse appears to give him a partial sponge bath. 
Nurse,' he mumbles, from behind the mask 'Are my testicles black?' 
Embarrassed, the young nurse replies 'I don't know,Sir. 
I'm only here to wash your upper body.' 
He struggles to ask again, 'Nurse, are my testicles black?' 
Concerned that he may elevate his vitals from worry about his testicles, 
she overcomes her embarrassment and sheepishly 
pulls back the covers.. She raises his gown, holds his 
penis in one hand and his testicles in the other, 
lifting and moving them around and around gently.
Then, she takes a close look and says, 'No sir, they aren't and I assure
you, there's nothing wrong with them, Sir !!' 
The man pulls off his oxygen mask, 
smiles at her and says very slowly,
'Thank you very much. That was wonderful, but listen 
very, very closely.....
' A r e - m y - t e s t - r e s u l t s -b a c k ?


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Behr (Sep 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

Lol


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

now if i had a pound for evreytime that happend.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------

